
The Galaxy Fold is still extremely fragile, and Samsung knows it - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/9/20/20875771/galaxy-fold-extremely-fragile-samsung-video-durability-test-damage-display-dust
======
Causality1
The galaxy fold is not a phone I would ever recommend anyone purchase. It
does, however, make me extremely excited for its successors three to five
years from now. If they fix the issue with screen delicacy and the always-
visible line down the middle of the screen I could see shelling out serious
cash for one.

